# F*CK ITS REAL



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

godamn oscars got hith. aaargh. its real. kept everything right parameters. scheduled water changes and sh*t. i put in melafix and a handful of salt.

View attachment 74712


you can actually see its bone in this pic
View attachment 74713


heres the tiger, hith hits its cheek.
View attachment 74714


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

sh*t that sucks man,,whats the recovery rate from this disease?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

damn guy sorry to hear that, any injury always sucks.


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Man, that sucks.


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> sh*t that sucks man,,whats the recovery rate from this disease?
> [snapback]1175371[/snapback]​


that does suck....sorry to say, but slim...


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

holy crap.....


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

What are you water parameters?

I suggest treatment with Aquarium's Pharmaceutical's General Cure.....


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

i just put salt and some meds and then a really good filtration....hope that will do it


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> What are you water parameters?
> 
> I suggest treatment with Aquarium's Pharmaceutical's General Cure.....
> [snapback]1175483[/snapback]​


Yeup. Definitely have those water parameters tested RIGHT AWAY. Also - those look like two pretty big oscars. What size of tank are they in and what type of filtration is on it. When you say you do weekly water changes, approximately what percentage? And what have you been giving them to eat? No feeders, I hope!

Sorry for all the crazy questions - but they're necessary to understand the problem a bit better.

No one really knows exactly what causes HITH. Some believe it's a vitamin deficiency. Some think it's realted to water quality. Some just have no clue. I've heard of a variety of ways of curing it... But this is what I would personally do:

- Add Melafix.
- Add salt.
- Use A.P. General Cure.
- Constant monitoring of parameters.
- Use a liquid multi-vitamin supplement by putting it on pellets first and then feeding. (Can get this from Walmart or any similar store.)

Good luck!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

damn that really suck,s


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

some stress coat woudn't hurt either, i added melafix and stress coat and they recovered!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

do lots of water changes........... not much more i can add


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

water parameters arent everything.. alot of it is also tank size and diet as well. good luck, you still have a chance to save them


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> water parameters arent everything.. alot of it is also tank size and diet as well. good luck, you still have a chance to save them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lemmy i dont ever plan on feeding feeders to my oscar,right now mostly just kril ands chiclid pellets,,but does tank size really have a function with HITH disease?


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

Mettle said:


> husky_jim said:
> 
> 
> > What are you water parameters?
> ...


they're in a 125g. ammonia = 0, nitrate is 0<x>2.5, nitrite = 0
going to petsmart tomorrow for that AP general cure. 
i do about 25% water change every two weeks.
these mofos eat better than i do. shrimp, krill, hikari cichlid pellets (medium), frozen. i fed them feeders twice when they were smaller. (i found out that feeders are actually more expensive). 
it sucks when the reality of it hits you that your fish is not immune to sickness just like any other fish. these fockers are my first fish(es) since i decided to keep fish again from a three year absence from the hobby. i hope i can save these guys. i don't care if they're scarred.

also, i've noticed that they have been moving my gravel to one side of the tank. the middle part of my tank is almost bare. any ideas why they're doing this? do they itch? itching themselves on the bravel?


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

oh yea, filtration is emp 400, eheim classic.


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

I have a hypothesis about HITH. I think it is caused by driftwood added to the aquarium to lower pH. My daughter's oscar got it and died. I took the wood and put it in my tank and my oscar got it. I took the oscar out of that tank and put him in my pond (no wood) and he recovered immediately and has been healthy until adopted by a student. I know I don't have a whole lot of data, but y'all could tell me if you have wood in your tanks when you get HITH. This wood is sold by a local fish store (LFS) with a good reputation.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Cute "pouty" face on that oscar.









This should be in Disease, parasite and injury.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

When i noticed HITH on my oscar i was able to halt it before it got bad with not slacking off on water changes and adding some veggies weekly or twice weekly to his diet,since then it's been under wraps.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i think for fish that size and the waste the produce your problem to me is that you arent doing enough water changes......... do 25% per week not every 2 weeks. i bet it goes away if you start to do them more often........ maybe even 2 times a week tuesdays and saturdays


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> but does tank size really have a function with HITH disease?[snapback]1176233[/snapback]​


The smaller the tank, the easier the water gets polluted - and HITH usually occurs in dirty tanks.
I'd stick to a regular water changes (twice a week 25-30%) to see how that works - I wouldn't start dumping all sorts of medication/chemicals in the tank right away, and most definitely don't use them all at once (god knows what side-effects a chemical concoction could have). Chemicals and meds are fine as a last resort, but in most cases problems can be fixed in natural ways and salt.


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> Cute "pouty" face on that oscar.


he's handsome



piranha_guy_dan said:


> i think for fish that size and the waste the produce your problem to me is that you arent doing enough water changes......... do 25% per week not every 2 weeks. i bet it goes away if you start to do them more often........ maybe even 2 times a week tuesdays and saturdays
> [snapback]1176879[/snapback]​


weekly water change for now. about 30%



Judazzz said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > but does tank size really have a function with HITH disease?[snapback]1176233[/snapback]​
> ...


damn, i already did my mad scientist concoction. will try just doing more frequent water changes and salt.

thanks everyone for your sympathy. i will update you guys on their health.


----------

